# Democracyspring



## Crazyfox72 (Apr 13, 2016)

Over 400 arrested today almost no media coverage


----------



## Adnil (Apr 13, 2016)

I was confused about your post so had to Google it lol

POLICE ARREST 400 AT U.S. CAPITAL IN PROTEST OF MONEY IN POLITICS 

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Police arrested more than 400 protesters outside the U.S. Capitol on Monday from Democracy Spring, an organization seeking to remove big money from politics and combat restrictive voter identification laws. 

The mostly calm and orderly demonstration resulted in arrests for what the U.S. Capitol Police called "unlawful demonstration activity" such as crowding and obstruction. 

Organizers vowed to repeat the demonstration every day for a week. 

The protest was held "to demand Congress take immediate action to end the corruption of big money in our politics and ensure free and fair elections," Democracy Spring said on its website. 

The group lists actor Mark Ruffalo and academic Noam Chomsky and dozens of well-known activist groups among its supporters.

We believe this is the people's house, and Congress should be responsive to the people. We need to protect voting rights," said Peter Callahan, the group's communications coordinator. 

Protesters hoisted a scarecrow-like effigy of a corporate lobbyist holding money bags and a sign reading, "Warning: Massive civil disobedience is next." 

Police arrested those who sat on the stairs of the East Front of the Capitol, the seat of the Senate and the House of Representatives. 

Democracy Spring traces its roots to the end of the Occupy Los Angeles movement, and its rise coincides with the presidential campaigns of Democrat Bernie Sanders and Republican Donald Trump, both of whom speak against the influence of campaign contributions on politicians. 

While most of the groups involved are associated more with Democrats than Republicans, Callahan said the group was nonpartisan. 

"We see populism on the rise on both sides of the spectrum. Americans are sick and tired of their politicians being bought and paid for," Callahan said.


http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0X82M1


----------



## TMG51 (Apr 13, 2016)

Adnil said:


> The protest was held "to demand Congress take immediate action to end the corruption of big money in our politics and ensure free and fair elections," Democracy Spring said on its website.



Sounds like the usual half baked idealist drivel. 
"WE'RE UNHAPPY, FIX IT SOMEHOW."


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 13, 2016)

Crazyfox72 said:


> Over 400 arrested today almost no media coverage



yes, links are useful.

also, moved to politics section.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 14, 2016)

this is right up near me and by chance ide heard of it while it was going on and yea i too was "surprised" at the lack of media coverage it got. total media blackout. still waiting to hear from folks i knew who had been in dc when the arrests happend.


----------



## Vulture (Apr 15, 2016)

It is so typical for media to ignore protesters. No coverage for the 2015 Million Mask March either. Since then, I have placed media in the boat of shit that must be destroyed.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 19, 2016)

I got an email about this a while back. Their "demands" or what have you are designed to fail and create no actual change. More of a "let's make the extreme left feel like they're doing something so they don't actually do something!" kind of deal.


----------



## liberationmoves (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaphod said:


> I got an email about this a while back. Their "demands" or what have you are designed to fail and create no actual change. More of a "let's make the extreme left feel like they're doing something so they don't actually do something!" kind of deal.




Why are you using the term "extreme left"? This group wants "big money" out of politics, which means money will continue to rule. Why did you use that term "extreme left" ? It's factually wrong. Do you agree the USA is a plutocracy with a facade of democracy?


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2016)

If you wish to transition from a plutocracy first stop worshiping the wealthy.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 20, 2016)

The fuck, half baked? These are not hard problems to solve.

Limit campaign donations/spendings.

Impose a ban, or at least a waiting period, before cooperate high earners can hold political office.

Give elected officials a liveable wage, but not too much more. No one should be in politics for money.

End closed primaries, and require that any changes to polling locations/hours/restrictions be VERY PUBLICALLY published three months ahead of election day.

...Just a few simple fucking in-the-system ideas that would make sense in a system even slightly less corrupt.

I'd still be happy to see it all fall apart, but in the meantime I can hope for positive change from the inside. Good job, protesters. Make a scene and keep it up.

Oh yeah, you guys hear that the Ben & Jerry's founders were among the protesters arrested?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 20, 2016)

Liberationmoves, I'm not exactly sure what you mean by your reply, but your tone makes me think you might have misunderstood my post. I would consider myself part of the extreme left (I'm an anarchist). I don't know about plutocracy, but it's certainly an oligarchy. I wouldn't juxtapose democracy with those kind of ideas as I think democracy is also a pretty garbage way to run society.


----------

